

Inside Mac OS X 10.7 Lion: Dozens of new high quality multilingual speech voices - PietroPs
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/03/02/inside_mac_os_x_10_7_lion_dozens_of_high_quality_new_multilingual_speech_voices.html

======
spitfire
It's still crap. The french lab tcts[1] a few years ago had a speech engine
which added tongue flicks, breathing and lip noises (Don't know the technical
name for these) as well as using multiple forms of a sound to generate words.
IE: match up the correct version of each letter to say "match" rather than
force one form to work.

This is still short trousers for text to speech. But then text to speech isn't
a big selling feature for computers - yet. Think mini, data specific watsons
on your iphone. Pretty soon we'll have HAL-9000's in our pockets.

1\. <http://tcts.fpms.ac.be/>

